# I'm stronger yes. But worse.



## 0_cryingshame_0 (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi. I got IBS with D and lots of G last year. I suffer from "leaky gas" and anxiety worst of all. I'm in grade 10 this year, and first semester is almost over. I am proud to say I only missed 2 days of school since September!And one was with the flu







Not that there werent hard times. Don't get me wrong on that. I'd say my problem is WAY WORSE than in grade nine, although I missed a huge ammount of school that year. I guess I've come to cope better, but thats not to say I want to get rid of this!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOD. who doesn't. I hate myself, and I freak out when I have to do something social. But I am still here. This year, I have accomplished many things. Heres some tips from me based on my successes.1) I talked to the nurse at our teen health centre clinic at school and now have an option other than going home when I feel an attack coming on. I can use the bathroom in the centre, although embarrassing, she is very understanding. I've only done it once, but I will do it again if I need to. That day I felt like sh*t had no way of going home, and it was only first period. I used the washroom there and the rest of the day I felt amazing!2) I went to a two day youth conference from 10 am one day to 3 pm the next. Scary, YES. Fun YES!! I didn't have any problems at all! I was a bit bloated the next day, but I made it through it all :dead quiet group sessions, sleeping in a gym in sleeping bags with hundreds of other girls and I was also on my period! I did it. You can too. I used the bathroom before I left, had my best friend with me for support and I brought along my own food (crackers, tangerines, water etc very simple non-offensive stuff) I didn't MAKE IT THROUGH the weekend. I lived it. Normally. Like anyone else who went. I would have missed out on this incredible experience, but I didn't. I came out of it proud of myself, stronger and with a tonne of new friends!3) I'm more outgoing. People know who I am, they like me, care for me, want to be around me. I said to a friend the other day that last year I felt invisible. Last year I didn't care how I presented myself to the world. I only cared about making it through the day. This year I'm taking care of myself, and I make an effortto look nice each day. You should too. Gross as this sounds, if you suffer from G, people are less likely to suspect "that smell" is you, if you look hott!I'll add more later but I gtg now! I'm looking into hypnotherapy, but my mom doubts it of COURSE...who knows!


----------



## Rima (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi! Its great to hear an encouraging story from someone. This board is a great place to meet people who have the same problems, not to mention that it makes you feel better to talk to people who are going through the same thing. But sometimes, i think we get so lost in our pain that we loose hope in ourselves. I know when youre right in the middle of an episode, the last thing youre thinking about is being hopeful or positive about the situation. You just want to get it over with. but our bodies are full of natural pain relivers, endorphins, and so by running, or doing things that make us feel good, we are helping the pain go away. A lot of us have suffered depression because of IBS, maybe if we try to do things for ourselves and try to go out more often, instead of worrying about the possibility of having an attack, youll feel better. sorry this is so long, but IBS makes me frusterated like it probably does for the rest of you, and i know there has to be some kind of solution out there, and maybe for now, trying to think positivly is the best answer.


----------



## primal98 (Jan 29, 2004)

D00d I here you







When I learnt I had IBS last year I was like f**** nooooooo, and took anything that'd make the pain go away. Actually what made me turn around was this girl I met







After meeting her I was like, hell no, I can't live like this. Took it a day at a time, had some bad days, and good days, and got to say I've gotten much better, and learned to cope better. Sure I'm not 100% good, but by taking it a day at a time I've started feeling better. Well the girl really didn't last, but hey I feel great. A tip to people out there, lots of excerise seemed to help... During the summer I started with simple things, roller blading A LOT etc, then swimming(well I have a pool like 5 minutes away). Every day wasn't perfect but I felt much better


----------

